# Radio identification



## sidnik77 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi,
can someone identify the model of the radio from the photo?


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Don't think that one would pass Captain's Rounds.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

My first guess, possibly a Debeg model. But can't find anything online to confirm that thought.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

After seeking the assistance of the Facebook Maritime Radio group, Eddy Derek has come up with this, a Dancom HF400.


----------



## sidnik77 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you very much


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

sidnik77 said:


> Thank you very much


is there a story behind the picture?


----------



## sidnik77 (Mar 24, 2017)

An article i wrote about the ship.
If you are interested there is gonna be a video
http://labtop.topo.auth.gr/wreckhistory/flat-iron-collier-%cf%87%cf%81%ce%b9%cf%83%cf%84%ce%bf%cf%86%ce%bf%cf%81%ce%bf%cf%83/?lang=en


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Built Grangemouth Dockyyard 1950 for North Thames Gas Board as flat iron mv "Thomas Hardie" sold 1968 renamed "Birling" sold 1975 renaqmed "Epic" sold 1976 renamed "Christoforos" and wrecked off the Sporades archipelago Greece.
Most of the flat irons I recall from GCC days loading at the Tyne were Marconi manned and the radio in #1 looks a later addition.
Video shows her nicely settled on the sea bed and "never happen" maybe an insurance jobby...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Not deep enough for insurance. Accidents do happen.

I don't know when the last 'flatty' was built or if they survived into GMDSS but they were over 1600 GRT and therefore W/T vessels. Perhaps it is a package R/T set for Maritex or similar. Equally there were some administrations that accepted a downgrade to R/T for above 1600 tonners. If I remember rightly we had a Transpetrol vessel transferring from another flag with no radio room and only R/T some squirming amongst surveyors as to how to treat her.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Varley said:


> Not deep enough for insurance. Accidents do happen....


You're probably right though rumour has it the Greeks have been known to leave a stiff or two (usually from another island or mainland) in the engine-room to bolster the insurance claim if investigated.
The reg you claim for a 1600 ton W/T installation not specifically UK I of W/T rather than ITU?


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

The 'flattie' I sailed on, the 'Deptford', had MIMCO gear. Main tx 'Reliance', emgy
tx, a 'Transarctic', which had 500 w/t and also doubled up as r/t tx. Main rx was either 'Mercury' or 'Elettra'. Whichever was the MF one, can't remember which.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

R651400 said:


> You're probably right though rumour has it the Greeks have been known to leave a stiff or two (usually from another island or mainland) in the engine-room to bolster the insurance claim if investigated.
> The reg you claim for a 1600 ton W/T installation not specifically UK I of W/T rather than ITU?


I had not heard to the borrowed corpse. 

No not specifically UK and not the sort of thing ITU decreed I don't think although they did provide the vocabulary for the service. It would have been SOLAS Ch IV of the time as adopted/ratified by individual Nation States.


----------



## R309321 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Maybe*

In June 1944 I joined the MV Pacific Enterprise, a Furness Withy ship in Liverpool as 1st trip 3rd R/O. I think that this might be an IMRC radio telephone set. It was used only as a receiver during convoy.
Type number I don't know, but most IMR gear was manufactured by STC. Hope that this helps. Peter. R/O 1944-54 with IMR.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

*furness withy*

Don,t hear much about F.W on this site but it was one of the most if not the most powerful shipping company in the UK. I worked in their accounts dept prior to national service, after demob l went back back and did a coastal trip on the Pacific Northwest from Surrey docks to Manchester preparing crew pay off accounts. Big booze up at the pub at the end of the canal and a riotous night in Manchester After that,!!! nothing was going to stop me from going to sea pity. Just a pity i did,nt have the nous to do it before NS.


----------

